# Month end ridiculous juice offer



## Oupa (27/3/15)

In the spirit of the REOs that are on the way, we decided to run a ridiculous limited offer on a few juices. They will go for R99 for 30ml or R299 for 100ml. Offer valid until *5 April 2015*.

Here they are:

*Menthol Ice* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Tropical Ice* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*VM4* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Cappuccino* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Coffee* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Choc Mint* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Berry Blaze* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Banana Cream* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Peach2 Rooibos* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Passion Peach* - R99/30ml R299/100ml
*Polar Mint* - R99/30ml R299/100ml

Please tell your mom, dad, husband, wife, brother, sister, cousin, uncle, aunt and anyone else you know. This offer will not be repeated soon!

Share this link and get them here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/limitedoffer/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

Order for 4 x 100ml Tropical Ice on it's way!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/3/15)

Oh Oh Oh! I want now! Where can i order?


----------



## Oupa (27/3/15)

Link in the post above


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/3/15)

Whats the best juice to buy? >.<


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Whats the best juice to buy? >.<



Tropical Ice if you like (LOVE) Menthol.
VM4 is their most popular.
Berry Blaze if you like Berries!
Peach2 Rooibos is really nice and light peach vape.


----------



## Silver (27/3/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Whats the best juice to buy? >.<



@Oupa's juices are very good @SamuraiTheVapor 
I suggest going for a few flavours you think you will like.

Also check out the VapourMountain e-Liquid reviews thread here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/


----------



## Silver (27/3/15)

Oupa said:


> In the spirit of the REOs that are on the way, we decided to run a ridiculous limited offer on a few juices. They will go for R99 for 30ml or R299 for 100ml. Offer valid until *5 April 2015*.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> ...



Where is Strawberry @Oupa?
hint hint


----------



## Oupa (27/3/15)

I wanted to do Strawberry as well, but I am currently running low on concentrate. Will add it to the line-up if I can get stock in quick enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Whats the best juice to buy? >.<


My wife has been vaping for more than 8 months now. She only vapes one juice despite the many I had her taste - *Berry Blaze*. Really good berry mix and I think the secret is that it is not too sweet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Twisper (27/3/15)

Jeeeeez.... Talk about bad luck. I placed a Juice order just yesterday...


----------



## Richard (27/3/15)

I cant seem to choose a strength on the juices, except for the VM4? Are they all one strength?


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Richard said:


> I cant seem to choose a strength on the juices, except for the VM4? Are they all one strength?


Yes, seems like a problem. Sure @Oupa will respond shortly. If you are in a hurry, just add a note when you check out.


----------



## Ashley A (27/3/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Whats the best juice to buy? >.<


Banana cream.


----------



## Oupa (27/3/15)

It seems like a snag yes... Will look into the problem shortly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/3/15)

Can I order a 100ml VM4 and a Reo please  Awesome prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

DoubleD said:


> Can I order a 100ml VM4 and a Reo please  Awesome prices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/3/15)

Andre said:


>



Just do it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (27/3/15)

Really Oupa, after I placed an order on Wednesday!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/15)

crack2483 said:


> Really Oupa, after I placed an order on Wednesday!



It's not @Oupa's fault... one of the the forum members made the suggestion today to celebrate the imminent arrival of the REO's and he thought it was a great idea! The forum member only suggested the special on the 100ml bottles and @Oupa got carried away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (27/3/15)

LOL... nature of specials I guess! Sorryyyyy! OK, for the guys that missed out and already ordered their month end stock. Please send us a mail with your order number that you did during this past week and we will sort you out with a little something

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## crack2483 (27/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not @Oupa's fault... one of the the forum members made the suggestion today to celebrate the imminent arrival of the REO's and he thought it was a great idea! The forum member only suggested the special on the 100ml bottles and @Oupa got carried away!


Was just a little disappointed sarcasm Mr Fisher. Keep calm, menthol on.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oupa (27/3/15)

The issue with the nicotine strength selection is a bit more serious than I initially thought. Our website is currently in maintenance mode to fix the issue. Hope to be back online tomorrow. Will post right here when you can grab your juice specials!


----------



## crack2483 (27/3/15)

Oupa said:


> LOL... nature of specials I guess! Sorryyyyy! OK, for the guys that missed out and already ordered their month end stock. Please send us a mail with your order number that you did during this past week and we will sort you out with a little something


Really no need @Oupa  my order wasn't exactly bank breaking. Lol.


----------



## Oupa (27/3/15)

No worries... we were supposed to post the specials before the 25th but only got around to it today. It will not be anything big, but we want to give everyone that ordered juice this week a small voucher. Email us to claim yours!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Wow! What an awesome special @Oupa 
Great pricing


----------



## Matuka (28/3/15)

Hi I can't get into your site, but would like to reserve 2 x 18mg Berry Blaze, 2 x 18mg VM4


Oupa said:


> The issue with the nicotine strength selection is a bit more serious than I initially thought. Our website is currently in maintenance mode to fix the issue. Hope to be back online tomorrow. Will post right here when you can grab your juice specials!



Please can I reserve 2xVM4 18mg and 2xBerry Blaze 18mg. Will place the order when your site is up and running.


----------



## Andre (28/3/15)

Matuka said:


> Hi I can't get into your site, but would like to reserve 2 x 18mg Berry Blaze, 2 x 18mg VM4
> 
> 
> Please can I reserve 2xVM4 18mg and 2xBerry Blaze 18mg. Will place the order when your site is up and running.


You should probably indicate whether 100 ml or 30 ml?


----------



## Matuka (28/3/15)

TRUE! Both 30ml please Oupa. Thanks Andre.


----------



## Oupa (28/3/15)

No need to reserve... offer runs until 5 April and we make per order  Website should be back live shortly.


----------



## Matuka (28/3/15)

Can't you keep this price going and I'll send a petrol tanker to CT for my juice?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oupa (28/3/15)

And we're back live!  GO GET THEM JUICE SPECIALS!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (28/3/15)

Thanks for the response so far guys! Keep it coming and let all your friends and family know!


----------



## BumbleBee (29/3/15)

Oupa said:


> Thanks for the response so far guys! Keep it coming and let all your friends and family know!


Post on your FB page so we can share it there 

I'll put my order through soon, no excuse to miss this


----------



## Oupa (29/3/15)

Thanks @BumbleBee ! Have a look, it is indeed on our Facebook page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (7/4/15)

We've decided to extend the madness for another few days until Wednesday, because...... well, because we can 

Remember to spread the news!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------

